# " "

## Cosmo

,    ,          ,   ,   ,   ,       .
   ,   ?   - !
      !

----------


## faust

> ?


  ...

----------

5 ,  - 5 .  .

----------


## .

> .


 ...     :Smilie:

----------

12  ....   ...
     ...

----------

11 .,

----------

1 -   
9- ...

----------


## asa

,   ,      "".   :  "",  .

----------


## GERDA

.   ,      ,   ,     ,   ...

----------


## Cosmo

> ,   ,      "".   :  "",  .


   ,     .

,   !

----------


## .

, -,   - ...    -  - !

----------

11  ,     .

----------


## _

1  - , 3,5 - ,  4 .

----------


## Natka

4   , 3    4 .      .

----------


## jul-2000

13 .   3  - , , .

----------


## Saksan

.    .            .  10     .         .       ?    ,   ,   ,               .

----------

( )   ,   -  ,        ,     (  1995 ) -   .

----------

...    5    "   "       .  . .    :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  "   -      ..."

----------


## Cosmo

... ......      65  ????

----------

4  - , 2  - . .

----------

Cosmo! ..

----------


## Cosmo

> Cosmo! ..


:-)))))))))))))

----------


## Karla

89-    :Wink:       ,    90 -   ,   91-         ... :be-be-be:

----------

- .       .
2,5        ...

    .    .
 2004.   3 ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## honeymoon

2  , 15

----------


## Sveta

4    6

----------

,       .

----------

85  92 ,   ,    92        (  5       ,    )

----------


## Rimskaya

...      ...       !:-(

----------

1-  ,        ( ),  1994.  ,  1996. . . 2002.     .  ?  -    ,   .

----------


## Katt

,   ,     (  ),    1,5  .   .

----------

7  , 2  , 1   .
  ""    ,  .  !!  :yes:

----------


## nastya

.    ,  ,   ,   ,  -     :Smilie:  
IMHO       ,    ,  ,  ,  .    ,   ""

----------


## Girine

-.   .  1995.     (   ).  1996 .         .  ,   -    2 .

----------

- 8 
 - .  -  -  :Smilie:  -  -   -  :Smilie:  -  ......
,      :Smilie:     25 !

----------

,    ..
          ..
   , __  ,   ..   __ ..   ...      :Smilie: 
   ..  10  ...  ..   ,  ,  ,   ..     .    ...    ...

----------


## stas

**,   , ...    ,       " " -      .

, ,   -  ,  ...

----------

,... .-7.    ...  ?...

----------

,  .   - ,     , ,

----------


## Abra

> ,


    .....

----------

Abra,      ?       ?

----------


## alekper

1990 . 6    .  .

----------


## Abra

**,  ,      .,       (      -  ).  ,   .   ,      .

----------


## Arllett

?      !   ,   !    ,   - !        !

----------


## GERDA

,       ,     ,      !   ,         .  *Arllett*, !

----------


## Tim

1999 . .          (, ,  ).   -.

----------


## Serguchcho

,  :-)

----------


## Regul

3   , 4  -  , 1  -   , 2  - .

----------


## arina68

,  1996.   ,  1997 -  ,     , " " , ..  ,  ,    . 4  - , , , .   2  ,  ,    ,  .   . ,            .         ( )

----------


## .

,     -   . ,       ,      . 3   .,  . 1,5            ,           ..  ,  "  " .         .,      .      ,  .

----------


## Nat_V

98,  2    ,  1  .   (   1 ),      -     ,    ,    ,     -  -  3 .         .
   .

----------

94           .    ,    "  ".     .
 ,  .   , !!!       ,   ,     .

 .

----------

.   ,     .    5     .   3  , 5 ,    .        :Smilie:

----------


## 2003

2     , 7 .      , 1 .      .

----------


## Mariyam

-    ,       6 ,    ,      .

----------

1997 ,         (   ),    ,       , , ,     )))),      ,       ,   ,       ,      )))  2  .   \     )))      ,   ,   ,   ))))

----------

8  ,10   . ,  ,   4     . :Smilie:

----------


## dachka5

10  , 11   .    .   ,     - 2 .  ,      ,

----------


## AF

,  ,  , 3    , 10     (    )

----------

-    .       :Frown:      ,   ,          .       :
-      - 3 ;
-    1 ;
-    ,      ..  - 9 
-        .
 ,       .  ...  ...   .       .     ,        ,   !....  :Smilie: ))      ,    .  :Smilie: ))
   ,   -  1

----------

8    ,  4     .  -   .    -   .

----------


## SuvorOFF

?      16  (),   4      .

----------

,           , ,      ,    ,   .

----------

**,       ..      ....    ...  :Smilie:     ...   ..  :Frown:

----------


## OlgaKlim

.  ,      ,     ,

----------

)  3 )

----------

1992    .  1997.
   ().
  .        .
    .

----------

1992  ( ).            :Smilie:       ,      ,   5 .       ,  ,     . ( ,   ,    :Smilie:  )
        ... "   "  :Redface:  
 :Smilie:

----------


## SergCH

-   1995   1996.  1997  1999   2000  2001   2002 .     ( ,         , ,      )
   :   (    )  1996        .         !!!  ,     .  .    ,   ..

----------

6      ,  1,5       .      .     .   .

----------


## tanjusha

6   ., 2  . ,  -  (   ).

----------

96- ,  2001 -     ,           .(,      ,         )

----------


## dachka5

10  - , 10  -  , 2    -  - ,              ,

----------


## Samek

,     ,  1  ,    5

----------


## RT

12     -  .    ,    -   .    :    :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
 -    .
  -    . + () +  . 
 :Wink:  
 ,    ,    .        .  :Smilie:

----------


## top

(   )   (   )  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  -  !
  10      .     -  **   .
  -       -  ,   .       2-, 3-  ..  ..   .
    .
,       .

----------


## sveetna

.   ,    .  .    ,    .

----------


## sinigiya

1,5       ,  8  . .

----------


## twain

3  ,  ...  , 1   ( ,  )    .

----------

8.   . 5 .          ".   "().   ,     (  )  :Smilie:  .    .      (    ).   25    . ,    .   ""   "    "  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Miha

4  , 5   , 1,5  ,  .
        .

----------


## Maki

?        :Wink:

----------


## twain

(  )          (,     ) ,     ,    . 
        -   ...      .
    -      .

----------


## _Z

- 12 .   "-"   ,    .     .

----------


## vsvistunova

17-    .   7 ,  3- . ...   !  :yes:

----------


## net

"   ".     .  ,  .  . ,      ,  1 1 .      -,    ,    .  .     .   1  4 .       ,   1   6 .      .      ,    .   ,           .   .

----------


## 78

. 9 .     .   ,  -  .      ( - )      ,   ...

----------


## jerry

, , . 1-    ...
 -  .  !!!!!!!!!!

----------

5 - (  4     -"      ") + 1,5         + 1,5        .

----------


## vor on off

,    .  .. 5 ( - ), 2,5  .   ,   .
   . ,       ,   .

----------


## VES

,     . .

----------


## Sonica

:Smilie:   - -, 6   ,   .   :Redface:

----------


## yBy

-  8     , , ,      :Frown: . ,       ,   (   ,       :Smilie: )  ,  ,  ,  ,      !     ! 
:     1-     ; 2-    .   :Smilie:   !

----------

8-,8-,6-, -22   :yes:

----------

4   .    .  - ,     !?

----------


## Desperado

( )     ,     ,     ,     3 . ,    ,     ,     /  .

----------


## MariAud

[I]      ..,     2,5 .  6     ,    ..  .   2,7  ..   .       .  ,    ( ,  ), . ,     3 (.,    .).
        (,,..)  /.  ..      ,    .
!

----------


## Andy_D

-6 , -1 , -  -4 ,   - -

----------


## JonnyDep

,       -  1996          ( , ,   ),    ,    ,     ...

----------


## _

:   - , 8  ,  1.    - . . ...

----------

1    9  .

----------

,  -10  ,3  ,   .   ,   .     - 2 ,    .

----------


## Jil

7  , 0,5  . . , 2  ..

----------


## anetka

5   ,      .
     .

----------

" "  ,   .  86,        , ,        ,          - .            ,     .  :yes:

----------


## SunnySX1

!!!!!   !   ?  ,  ,   !   : 2    ,     ,  -   ,   ,  ,         5  .

----------


## latty

,    ...    .  ,   ...  ?

----------


## sergey_72

!
    . 
  : 1-  - , 2- - .    ,    .   - ""  .     .   :Baby:

----------


## ellefant

9,5 - ,  ,      
2  -

----------


## UVina

,
 .  2 .    ""      .          ,      :   -, -  -     .         ...                 .   3     ,  ,   .   - " "   - -        ,        .      ,    ... 
       - .

----------

1,5     .,  2  -   ,    6  -     .

----------


## Kolyan

()   1  ,  ,    ...       "".
     .
    3-    " ,   "

 ?

----------


## RedCat

,   ,    ().    (  )     .   . 2 - , 3  -   4  .      ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## ivOLGA

-   1996 .  :yes:

----------

:   !
 :Big Grin: 
... -  ...  ...   ...  :yes:  
 , 1- :   ? 2-  ; 3-,    .
      "1-3  "
       : , , ,   ...  :Smilie:  
    -     -  .
     :     -   ..  :Smilie:  
 ,   :     .'.
?  :Wink:

----------


## Nati

8   ,     ,    .

----------


## SvF

, ,   - "-      "  :Smilie:  
 4 .
 ,  - ,    ,  ,    .   - .

----------


## Kvalex

2  ,       ,          -         -              .
       ,  "   ".

       ,   10  .    ,      "     "!

----------


## ..

2   11 .   .

----------


## Oborotochka

:Baby:     ... 
  6         .    :write:  
 1        :Type:  
   4         .      ...  ...  :Razz:

----------


## natasha-ryas

6  ,

----------

2    0.5

----------


## scarlett

,   4 ,      ( 3  )

----------


## Igorilla

-  %    ?

----------


## -

> -  %    ?


 ,  -    ,   
  -

----------


## ccountant

:, , .      ,  .       !

----------

undefined      ,  .

----------

,  1.5     .  ,    ?

----------


## Kolelef

.  " ".  1982  .  1986 . , , , . ,       .

----------

2    1

----------

99 .   .  :yes:

----------


## Nass

> ,       .


,         ?   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Dilfin

18     .   20,      ,    ,           ,           , (  ,    " "), ,       ,  ,      ,   :Type:   :Frown:   :Frown:  ,     ,    :Confused:   :Frown:   ""  !!!!!.         :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:    ""   :Stick Out Tongue: .    ,   1-3 .

----------

2002     ))))      ,   , , )))
  !   :yes:

----------

(    )   ?
  91-          ,   4     -   . ,      .  ? ...

----------


## Glazki

...  - ,  ,  . ..     , ,    -,  ,   ,     , , ..,    ,  - ...-  ... (((

----------

*Glazki*,  ,     .    -   .     ,    ))))

----------

*vor on off*,   ..  ..  - .  :Smilie:

----------


## karma

,      ,    ,         :yes:     . ()     .  ,   .  3 ,       :Stick Out Tongue: .      ,   ,  .    . ( )   :Wow:  ,      (   ),    ,     ,    (),   1.5 .   10   .       (  )      ,          .    ,  ..,   ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## musicman

.    .     -   . .  :Smilie:         .   ,     .
   "  1 ".    ,     ,  2004    ().        "  1  3 "    :Smilie:  ?
.      .     ,    (: "  .    ,    !"). !   ! ! !  :Smilie:

----------


## ivan100

> ,  -    ,   
>   -


   ,    ? 

  -    :    ,   ...

  -     .

----------

,    ,     -  .        ,     ,      : , /, /, ...    ,  .       -         . 
 . 7,5 ,  - 9 .

----------


## SvetaSG

10    - ,    ,   ,   -   (!),  ,  2000 -  .  1,5. -   (    ),   -    ,  ..   .

----------


## gluchnaya

,      (  ), ... 2  - (  ,    ),  ,   .  (, ),       ,  3  ,          ,         :Smilie: 
 : ,   ;   ,   ,          -
  ,       



> -     .


  :   ,    )))     , ,

----------


## .

> -     .


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya

> ,


 -  ,       -     )))         )))

----------


## UVina

*gluchnaya*, 


> )))


 :Smilie:  


> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*gluchnaya*,   :Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya

> *gluchnaya*,


      )))  -         :yes:   )))

----------

, 10 -  ,   4 , .  ,.

----------


## malvinka

7   ,  ))

----------

2000- ,   , ..
,  , ..

----------


## musicman

, ,  ...

----------


## musicman

> ,  -    ,   
>   -





> -


, ,  ...  ...
   ?  ?
 !
    !  :Smilie:

----------


## gluchnaya

*musicman*,     ,    ...        -   ,  ... , -,     )))      ,              -   "      3 ,       ???"      ,       ,  -      ,    - ...  -    ...
       -   (     )

----------


## Elena_kh

2   .      ", , "      .   ,  - . 
   - ()    ,       ,   klerk.ru      ,         .         .
  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Karlsonchik

> *musicman*,       -   (     )



    -  -   ( _)-   - (  )  -    ...

----------

1  1 ,  .  -6      10   5  .  :Wow:

----------

1941 - 45 .            ,        ,              ,      


> -   ,  ... , -,     )))

----------


## GERDA

,              .   ....

----------

-     .  :Smilie:    )))    ,    ,   (-  :Smilie: ..       :Frown: )       (   )    .      (     )!    ,     -     :Smilie:       -  (    :Smilie: ),            -           -  , , ,         :Smilie:   ,  ,   ,  .   :Smilie:  , ,    ...     ...     .       ,          ,      (-,  , -  ).

----------

> ,  -    ,   
>   -


"  ,      .        ." ( )

----------


## pretty

1,5  - , 1,2  - -, 3 . - .,  - .

----------


## enat

-.    4 .   .

----------


## IraIva

1993 .     ( ) ...       ,      .     (  , )  . ,      60  41 ( ).    1994  1997 ..,      ,  :    3-4 ,     (        ).      ,  1 ( 6-),        .      98-      ,      .       .      !  !

----------


## --

.    15 .   ,  2-     .          .
           .     .     ?

----------


## helgap

,    .       .      ,         :Frown:

----------


## _

,  ,,. ,   .           , -

----------

1    4 .        .   .    ...

----------

3  
7   

  .         ,     ....

----------


## V

-  (  ),       -      ""  ,   ( 3 ),  .

----------

5    
  -...

----------

> ,    ,          ,   ,   ,   ,       .
>    ,   ?   - !
>       !


      ,        :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ,        :Big Grin:

----------

:Wink:

----------


## zas77

,       1991 . 1,5 ,  ,      /, 3    .,    .  (, .   "",     /  .)      ,    ,     .

----------

5   , 3

----------


## Libra

5   ...  ..

----------


## 5

1 . -  .  .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lener

2   :Wink:

----------


## SleepyBrain

,    .     :Smilie:   :Smilie:   ,      .  ,   , // ,  .

----------

> ...  - ,  ,  . ..     , ,    -,  ,   ,     , , ..,    ,  - ...-  ... (((


   ,  .   ,    .  .       .      ...

    .  , 4  ,  4,5 . -,  4,5   .     3- .       .  -   ...       ...

 - -     ,   ,      .   ,         !

 :yes:

----------


## angela

> 85  92 ,   ,   92       (  5       ,    )


   ,   83  92   ,  - .

----------


## Natalie

3    ..     .    .     ...   ... ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Vega708

9 ,   4   .

----------


## Viy2

!

  ,       ...

----------

2001  
 2003 .

  .         :yes:

----------


## In.na

10

----------


## Sergio79

- -, 2 -   3-  (  20 ),     (1000 .)    ( ,   -  ),         -   ( ,   ),  ,    ))))
       ))

----------


## Helper-2005

*gluchnaya*,         .
   -      :Smilie:   :Smilie:  !

----------


## zas77

> .     . *   ?*


  :yes:  
  ,     :Smilie: ,        :Frown:   :Big Grin: 
 :Wink:  
   .
     ,       "",         ,       . 
       ,  (  )   ,        ,      5    :Stick Out Tongue:  .            :Wow:  .

----------


## zas77

> *gluchnaya*,         .
>    -       !


 - !!!  :Big Grin:   ,  *gluchnaya*  :Wow:   :Wink:  
, ,      :Wow:    -        :Frown:

----------


## Enigma

3    :  ,     .    1,5          .

----------

,      .     .

----------


## zas77

> ,      .     .


     ?   ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Julia:-)

:Stick Out Tongue:      ,      ,         ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:  ,    ,  .     ,   .  ,    ,     .    .     5 ,  5 .

----------


## milok

- ,  1992  .    ""  .     .      (  ). .  10 .   :     .  .

----------


## _

9  , 2  -     .  , .

----------


## Kriniza

10 .           .   "" ?    ?

----------


## Lavina

,   .   ,      .

----------


## Kriniza

> ,      .


.      ... ..    ,      "" ...

----------

. .    .

----------


## _

;     ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## msv70

.        , ,   ( ,   16  -   ),       .  (      ,   (, ).

----------


## TatianaTLT

,         4 ,   1  2 ,       2-  ""  .

----------


## Lara'S

:Embarrassment:  2  ...  ,  1,5    .,  1,5  ..  . .

----------


## BigMama

9    ( /  ), 5  - ..; 5  - .   ; 3  - .. (     ).       .      . :   . .        : "          ."

----------


## BEI

17  ,  (+ ), 16  -      .    5  (     ) 2 .   .
   -     (                ),           -   ,      .

----------

1  ,  -    "".))

----------

[quote]    
   100%)))  )))

----------


## Svetlana L

,      - 9  !!! ,   3    .  )))

----------


## .

3,5      ,    ,  1,5  .       .

----------

,   6 .       .    16- .

----------

.    : "  ".  ,  .   , ..     .      .    .   .     .  ,      ,      .   7 .
 ,        ().  2 .  4    .  ,     ,     .   .    ..... , 9     .  .     .  .   !!!!!!      ,  ,         . 
    ,     ,     -   !

----------


## Anqta

- ,   1,5    . (1,5     ).  , ..  ,     ,     ,    ,     (, , , ).          ,     !

----------

11    ,     5 .   2 , 1         .

----------


## twix

11- , 5-   .     .

----------


## Shahinya

8   , 3  -  (, ).    18   (, ).  ,            .      - !

----------


## twix

> 18   (, ).


 .   ?

----------


## Shahinya

,     " ",       ,        . - !

----------


## tanyach

,  .    ,  .    ,      ,  ,       ,   .

----------


## ...

87  94      ,       ,    98

----------


## Laura

(6   ),      -  / 60 ,       .

----------

> :-)))))))))))))


 -   .? -   (). -2,  -3, .(  , ,-,, )-7, --   (  )  - 1(, ,  .    1)-2, .--4 .     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katrin_K

,   - 1,5 , .. - ,          :  ,  .

----------


## snaill

:     , , ,   ..
      (?),   ,

----------

9 ,    ,    ,    ,  , -        ,       ,         .     -   1995 ,    ,  ,    .

----------

> ,


  ,        .

----------


## ozrtrend@mail.ru

2000 .,   2  ( .)

----------


## Lezug

.   2000 ,    . .     ,   22     "".    27,     .           . ,    ,  - .

----------


## Julet

3    4

----------


## Lanada

5   ,     .

----------

6 : 1   , 3  ,    .  .

----------

[QUOTE= ]  5 ,  - 5 .  .[/QUOTE

-       , !

----------

93-     (  ,         ).   ,     .      ,     .

----------

3   (), 15 .     ,2    ,     ,    ,  .     ,       5   .  (    ,     5)

----------


## Alexandr-nnov

,     - 2 ,        (1  ).

 ...    -    ...       :Frown:  

 4  ...      ...

________________________________
 ,

----------


## julbars

, 2,5   ,   + 1  - (  ),    + 1   + 1 , 3   + 1  , 1 , + 1  ( )

----------


## Cosmo

,     !  -   !!! :-)))

----------


## Mela

,   -    :Smilie: 
  ,   ,    ,      ,  ,  . 
    ,    .      . ,     ... +   :Smilie:      , , :   ...?   ...?     .
1   ,         !!

----------


## yuri_che

.   .   .  .      (  ).    .  .  93-    .    , ..    ,        .   2,5   , ..  ,     .      -  . ,    .   "".      27    .    .       .  .      .     (-,   ). ....

----------

-     5  10.     ,      -  /         ,

----------


## FYM

!             ?!        !      "-"?   ?!

----------


## Little_girl

, 3 ,   ,  /   ,    2006 .   3 ,

----------

.  .   .   .    .    .  ,      .   .       .     .                               P.S.     .   - .

----------


## Stanislav_L

,      ,    .   ?
  .

----------


## twix

> ,      ,    .   ?
>   .

----------


## nfyz

2  2  .

----------


## Mela

> ,      ,    .   ?
>   .


-!!     ,             !
 :Smilie:

----------


## Stanislav_L

!

----------


## oks190581@mail.ru

. ,   .  3

----------


## Notta

-    ,   .
 :Smilie:   ,  ...
   ,     ,   ,    -,        . ...

----------


## ASD2000

Mela,       . ?

----------


## ASD2000

Little_girl,   / ?  ,   5

----------


## Sweetmeat

2003     ., , ,   2003   2004  ,     :Wink: ),   ()      )))))))))

----------

5 .          ().      .      ,        ,      (   .)   ,        .      3 ,         .         ,   ,  .     ,      ,        . , ,       .     ,     , .     ?

----------


## twix



----------

".",   ,  1,5      .   .        !

----------


## Yura Ill

2 .
  2004 .     ,        2004 .  ,   (   ,  ),  .            (  . 2006). 
  ,    / ,   / , ,  ,     ( ),  .. ,        .      (    ,  )  . 
      ,    .      ,     .

----------


## .

10   ,      ( ) 2 - .  ,

----------


## chanterelle

- 5- ,  -3 , -2.     ,             .    -  ,    .

----------


## Jazz

,  5       7  .  ,    ,    ,   ,  .        .

----------


## Irzhik

( 5 )        ,   ,      :Smilie: .      ,        . ..    3 ,      5    6 .

----------


## Zarny

(, !)    .    ,  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## if

.   ,

----------


## if

>

----------

.   ....     4 ,     ,  -,    5  .   ,    .       ??   .....          :Frown: (

----------


## Irzhik

.....     ...    :Smilie:

----------

C 1982.,. 1988 , 1991 .   .    3 .

----------

,   2,5   .       -   ..

----------


## Freya

1998  2002    +  2001   .   2002  ..     .

----------


## -

,   ,     ,    ,    ,   ,   . ,        . ,  2   ..      ,     ,      .   ..,    ,        .  ,     ,   ,    .

----------


## Freya

,    ,   ......   :     ".  ",       ,      " ".        ,   ,   ,   ....,       ,    ,        :Frown:      , , ,  ,         ,   ,   ,  , ,       ,     :EEK!:        ,    .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

,     , : 2  - , 3  - ,      - ...  :Cool:

----------

4   - .   , 2  - .    , 3  - . .   , 5 - .

----------


## @

2

----------

5-   ....        .     !      ,     ,           .

----------


## GH

-!   . -. ...  ,  !  55(23.12.05.)       ,-..  15    ,   23 -.  .  :-  ,       ( - -  .)  10    (),10   ,     .  ?       -  -? --    .    ?  : 13      (     , -  ).   ,Word.Exel.-...   -, "55"   - : " 40".  ,    (    -..)  !

----------


## gania

!
  ,     .. )))

----------

(          ,    ,      )    .  .      .  2         .      .  .        !!!

----------


## zas77

> . -. ...  ,  !  55(23.12.05.)


 ,   . :yes:   :Big Grin:  
 ,     12,5 ,     . :Wink:  
  ,           53.   -  .  , ,    .    ,    :yes:     .       :yes:

----------


## Tanya S.K.

10  + 3     :Wink:

----------


## GH

-,-   , .    - ,   ,        ,     ,   .     ,   -    ,    ,,  ,     , "    ",.   -  .-,       , .      ,- .   ( ), ,    ,",     ", ,"-,    -  5 ..."       .    ,           ,       ,    ,  .

----------


## Foxx

,        ,      . ,    -  ?

----------


## buxpost

3

----------


## Botox

.      .  ,       .    ,   ,   ... :yes:

----------


## ASD2000

Botox  ,       , ..   .  ,  3             


> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Rocky_Raccoon

!
          :-)
    (   -   ),      .   (. ) ".  "   ...
 -   ,  -,   ,   51,76,60 ,  79   ...
   ,   ,      :Smilie: )

       . .    :-)         (1-, 2- 6%+, 3- . 15%) :-(

 :Smilie: ))
      ,        -   1 .
 ,  !        :Frown: 

 ! (,   ! :-)

----------


## Cvetik_m

3  -       ,
2       ,
2       ,
1  -      

:  ,    .
  . 
  2 ,     .

----------


## 4

:Smilie:

----------

,  -     (   )        2    ,  ..    ..   ,      ..  :Embarrassment:

----------

.  .   .
      21 .     .       .    -    .     -     .   .  ))).     17  -      .            -      .  !     !!       !


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## agur

(     )   1983 .    ,    ,      .
   -  .-   .- .
     , 
     -   ().  "  ",am sorri,          .      1993 .     .,   ,   -  -       .                .     ""  ,             "",   .
  ,    ,        .
        .
  ,    ,     .!    
"",        ,     :Embarrassment: 
      ! :Love:  
,   ""   ,     ,    "".

----------

-,   - /         ...  10   .../  -     ,    -...      ..4        ...  ,    .... . -  .    ,   ,  (  3    ),     -  ?  . ,    (     , -, , ...).   ,     2 . ,    ,    :EEK!:  . ...  -...       :Embarrassment:  ....
  ,  ,  .
     !!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Leda29

.    ,        ,    ,      " ...      ".  .,            .      .
-----
 ,  .

----------

2       2    .

----------


## Ilya_5432

> -    :    ,   ...


  - . 

 ,       ,    ,   ,    -     .

,     -.      ,      ().

----------


## -

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Mayday

.
 7  (  25).  - 5,5 .  -  - -,  -  ,   .       .              .    - .               .         . .    .   ,  ,    .   5 ,      .    -     .     ,       :EEK!:

----------


## .

.  8      1    7  , (  4  ),   5      .          .

----------


## buch1956

16      ,

----------


## ...

3   ,       .
 !!! :Baby:

----------


## MINIBUCH-2

9   , ,    4  .   ,         ,,  .

----------


## ltymuf

,   .   ,   .
    ,   ....
   ....   :Smilie:

----------

8 .  . ( -6%,  -15%,  ,    ,    )        .  :Wow: 
       .      .   :Big Grin:

----------


## basovamarina

1 -,    - . -.     ,       .     . ...        .... :EEK!:      -     :Silly:

----------


## Eugeniya_S

97-             .   ,        , . .          .     ,  - .

----------


## ludaS

> 85  92 ,   ,    92        (  5       ,    )


    .
   84  92 ,   92 - ,    5     -  .

----------


## Anastasiya_85

2   . , 1   :Rotate:

----------

4 -  , 3 - .       .  - ,

----------


## Lemori

1) 6  , 2   - , ,  ,  ,          .
2) 4,5     - , , IP-
3) 1     , 
4) 2,5      .  - , ,  , .
5)  2,5    - "   "   :yes:

----------

> ,    ..
>           ..
>    , __  ,   ..   __ ..   ...     
>    ..  10  ...  ..   ,  ,  ,   ..     .    ...    ...


 !

----------


## lenazoloto

4    10  .  :yes:

----------


## liskin

3   , 1

----------


## degna

28 ,   10       ,         :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## degna

> ,    ..
>           ..
>    ,   ,   ..    ..   ...     
>    ..  10  ...  ..  ,  ,  ,   ..     .    ...    ...



   ,       ,    ,

----------

.
           ,    ...   ..

----------


## bilimba

,  -  .    ,         ,     ,      ,      ,

----------


## Lemori

> .
>            ,    ...   ..


,      -

----------


## 4

5,5 ...,  2    :Smilie:

----------

3   ,      3     ...      ,       -,     )

----------

14          ,     (),    ,  ,  ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## -

-3  .   , 5      1 -   .
-  :    ,      .    ,       ( ), .     -:  .  ,     .  ,   .    ,    . -    ,      ...       --    ,     .

----------


## 1978

> ...


   !!!     ....  ,  ,     .      .  -   !!! ...

----------


## 78

1,5  .     :     ,     .    .      .    1.

----------


## jein

2  - ... ( ), 4          ( , ),  2     .    2006 .   ( 6%) -  .  - .    !

----------

2  9 - -    ,         :Smilie:  . 9 - . . 80 .  - 5 .     -  :Smilie:

----------


## pilen

2  ,  10- ,    :Smilie:

----------

- ,   - . ,     - 3 .       - , ..    .   ,        ,    .   ,    .

----------


## anandra2003

3,5         ,   1,5   ....     .     .    .   . ...   !!!!   :Big Grin:     4 ,   !!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

-.  5   -    , 60 ,  .  ( )-,.  .,,-.

----------


## Ypala

4   (  1,5  )  ,     ,  1,5 . ,  " "  :Frown:   ...    ,    ..

----------


## Lapa

.

----------


## 4

....  ,  4    -       .   .....,   ,            .

----------

,        1 ,  3 , .  3 ,  1 ,     ,

----------

,    . ,      ,  .    ,  !!!  :yes:

----------


## ˸

8    8    :yes:

----------


## Snusmumrik

C 1998 ,  2001    ,  2005        .

----------


## nadezhda.l

,  ,         (     ).     .  ,     ,    .                  .            -    -         . . .       ,

----------


## ACCOUNTANT GENERAL

-    1987 ,   - 1998   .    ,    .....   ,     - "  ",

----------

4  , 1,5   2,5  . (  )

----------


## twix

> ,     - "  ",


,       :yes:

----------


## lidik

2000    .   ,   ,  . .     .    2 .    ...   -  ...   ? :...

----------



----------

> 


  ! - !!!         -   , ,          :   ?

----------


## lidik

:      ,     -?

----------

> :      ,     -?

----------


## lisaveta

5   ,      ,      ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 5   ,      ,      ,


       -       ,       ..-      ! !!!

----------


## del-finchik

> :      ,     -?


        ,   ,      ,    ( , ..         ).    ,     ,      4 .

----------


## 85

.       !

----------

> .       !


  - ,  .   ,   "", "".   -  .      -,   -  -  -   -         .   ,   -   -  -      . :yes:

----------

1983 . - 23 .    5 .
      .   ,      .        .

----------

> -    1987 ,   - 1998   .    ,    .....   ,     - "  ",


       .... :yes:

----------

,    7

----------


## Marina-Omsk

10 ,     .    , , ,    .        ,        .

----------

3  ,  1,5 .

----------

1-,    /   . 
      (,   )    .
    .
 :Frown:   :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

, , !  ,    " ",    :Smilie:

----------


## R@metBuh

2006 - :Baby:  ,   2   ,  3  .    ,      . ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

3 , -  . 
   ,     -   :Embarrassment:    -    /    -       :Smilie:       !   !

----------


## Lunamv

,  ,   12 . 
6  (   ), 2  ( ,  ),   : , .  
   ... :Frown:

----------


## Ulala33

1,5  . 1,5 . .

----------

10   .  - ,  -    :Smilie: .      -    . ,        .     1 .     ,      .  11-12      ...        ,    ... . ,  ,    :Smilie:       .    ,  -  .   . ,   ,    .

----------


## Tereza

,  ,       .. 1990  , 1991    .   !!!

----------


## Olgabuhgalter

,      .      ( ,   ,    )    .     .       ,     ,     ,   .

----------


## Olga.

> !!!


    12 .    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## twix

> 12 .    .


   ,   -   :yes:

----------


## Kiparis2006

7   (  5,5   )

----------


## DINA0420

> ,  ,   12 . 
> 6  (   ), 2  ( ,  ),   : , .  
>    ...


!!!

----------

1,5 ,  4 .   (    )    . 9  .

----------


## agur

> ... 4 .   (    )    . 9  .


   ? :Smilie:

----------

,          (    ),     ,   -.   .

----------


## agur

> ,          ...


 !   . ,      . :Big Grin:

----------


## L.U.P.

- 6 ,  -  5. , , , ,      ,  ,        .  -  !

----------


## 1970

.  ,   !!! :Dezl:   :Dezl:

----------


## agur

> .  ,   !!!

----------


## Buh_EE

!   !    ,  -  (  ). ,        -    ,    - ,   (      ).    !

----------


## twix

> (      )


  :yes:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nunsi

7 .    3-

----------


## Chapa

5  ,2  ,9  .   .

----------


## Olga82

9   , , - .       ,    ,   .    ( ),  !   .

----------

4 ,  4    , + 2    (2    ), , 2 ,    , :Hmm:  
 ,     -  ,        ,       ..  .., 
.......       , 
   ,    !!!! :Love:

----------


## @

5 , 1  ,      .  ,   !!!  ,   !!!

----------

.   1  -, 3     (, , ,   ), 1,5   , 1  , 1  .     .        10   200.

----------


## -

,     ,        .   ,       ,  .

----------


## AnnaMeyt

1 ...   .     .  :Smilie:  __!

----------


## MarusiaME

2    ...
  -  ,   -  , 
  -     :Smilie: ,     -  ... 
       -     :Smilie:

----------


## twix

> -


  :Smilie:

----------


## 141

14  .  :Smilie: )   .  :Smilie: )

----------

2  -  ,  2005 - .     ,   ,  ,  , .        .

----------


## //\\

2,5  -

----------


## full

,

----------


## S

!!!     !!!
   ,   ,        :           ( ).      ,  .     .     3 . -- ,  ,   .   ,    ,     ,   ...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

2   5

----------

-         12  ,   .    ,      .        9  ,     ,    .   .    .

----------


## kalajio

.  5 ,  2 . , , ...

----------


## romil

.  1971 . -, .  (,    ),  7   1993  2000.  -    .   ,      .   ,     ???  :Wink:

----------


## 211084

,      .   .    .  .
   ,         !!! :Big Grin:

----------

1999 ,  3 ,       ,    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Shilla

1988 ,    :      ...  ,     ...     ,     ...  :Wink:

----------


## Mak*

2002,   2005.  , , .         . ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    .


    ,   !  :Wow:

----------

1,5 -.,   4 . - ,  1 . -
     ...

----------

3  , 6  .

----------


## Svet.a

6  -  , 4 -  , 7-

----------

3,5  ,    ,    3    .

----------

.   2004 ,      .         .                  -

----------


## Ripley

,       )))     2004.,          ,      2002

----------


## .51

1   , 3  - .     ,       ...    .   "" .

----------

1994 ,   ,     ...
       ,   ,  ,      .
 . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## Le

,     , ?     :Smilie:

----------

1973 , 7   ,     4 ,  7  -   ,  -4   1992    - .

----------


## L_34

1993 ,  2005    .. " ", ..   +  -     :Smilie:     - ,   ...  ,  . 

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Olga.

18 , .   20,   12 ,   ,   (: , ., ),  .   , !   !  :Wow:

----------

.    ,  ,        ,         :Frown:

----------


## Olga.

> .    ,  ,        ,


  .   (-   -)    (   20  )    ,    (  32)   .

----------

,  ,   32  :Smilie: ,   20    , - ,       ,   ,     ,     ,      2006      , ,  ,      ,      - .

----------


## Olga.

> 20    , -


   , -   ,   -,   ,  ,         1,5.      ,    ,    ,    .     ,    .

----------


## mthr

-  1,     -...   :Cool:

----------


## rtb

26 ,    -13,   2  - 1-  .,      .
 ,   (   ) :Smilie:  ,  ,    . :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## konsyl

5 ,   2,5  .   .               .

----------

> -  1,     -...


, , ,  ...   .. .?

----------

> .. .?


)))))

----------


## -13

.    ,     /,      , .     ,    ,      ,     .   ,   ,   .  ,           .  1 ,    ,  6 .  ,       ,    . . /   .   ,  ,   .      1995   6  ( ,  ,   .. + )  1 .     .      .  ,      ,   .    ,     .

----------

,          ,           ?   ?

----------

> ?


  ,  .       .

----------


## elena_buh38

1988 ,   90-   , 2000 .      ,  2007     .

----------


## _

14 ,        1993 .  -   ,       ,          ,,   -    .   ,  -,     ,         (  ),     ,       .
PS.       -          ,     .

----------

.....     :Smilie:

----------


## -13

> ?   ?


      ,       %  5-10,     .     ,                .     ,   ,     . ,         ,  .  ,     ,    ,  - .
,       ...........    ,    .     - 1        5-   . ,    ,     ,   ,   -        .

----------


## msw

7       .    .          .                   .      . ,    ,     .  ,   ,   -    .     ,  ,  6 ,       5-10 .       ,     .

----------

14         .      - !

----------

.      90- .       ,                          .     ,      .     ,          .   ,        ,      .   ,       ,    ,      .
  98-    ,   3  (, ),     (  ).
        ,     ..,  .. -  -,  -,         -  .

----------

4

----------

10

----------


## agur

> 10


     )))))))))))

----------


## Irina78

,    .,   .     ,     ( ),    5 , ..  ().    ,   , , .           ,     .     .        .   -   (   )    .           .     .    12 .  15 .        (  3 )       .    .  ,     ().     .     .   ,   .     2008  .  :Big Grin:

----------

5 ,    ?     ,    ... :Smilie:

----------


## -

, 5  --  ,  ,  ,    ,      .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## _

6  , 1.5   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Iskorka777

5 ,  4    :Embarrassment:     - -, , ,  ,      , ...           -...  :Wow:

----------

-7 .   3 -.,  : , .   -   "   "- --  ..     /   .      -  -  .

----------


## 555

!     ,   2   ,          .   ,     .

----------


## yastrebov86

. 22             ..

----------


## agur

> . 22             ..


, , ...  ,   -, .
        " ",  ... ,       :yes:

----------


## yastrebov86

, , ...  ,   -, .
        " ",  ... ,      

    1      ....          -        ....          =   ... 7000  ...

----------


## Book Keep

3 ,     ,       ,      :Embarrassment: !!

----------


## agur

*yastrebov86*,    
http://www.joblist.ru/resbank/searchvac.shtml
  ))))

----------


## <tkjdf

7   ,    .   ,  ,   (2 ),    ( ,  ).

----------


## Kroki

2        ,    .   . ?  ?: :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tereza

> 2        ,    .   . ?  ?:


   ,,   ,  ,  .      ,  .  :Cool:

----------

,      .      7 ,   ,  ,         ,    .

----------


## TOS

> ,,   ,  ,  .      ,  .


   !      .,         :Frown:  .

----------


## midas

> 2        ,    .   . ?  ?:


!     .  , ,.        ,   ,-. ,     ,   .

----------


## agur

> ,     ,   .


   ))))

----------


## midas

> ))))


 ?  ?  :Smilie:

----------

2003  ;  2005    ,  ,    ,   ;  2007   ,     .    ,  ,      20 .

----------


## DeminAn

:Wink: ,     ,       .            . ,  ,        ,   ,            180  (.  "":         .  ).  ,     30.  6 Internet ,   .      Internet    ,     ,   200  .   -     ,         180  -   .   ,      30 .        .   2-     120      .  ,      -   .    ,       25$,   15$.     ,        200 .    ,         ( ).    ,      900 .  ,     1  900    .    1    :        ,   2        30 . .         120 .   .    2 ,   4 700$     .  10       30 .        180 .!!!   ,   ,        .    -     2     Ѩ!   ,         .    ,   ,    !   ,          ,       ,   ,      . ,  !!!      180 ... :          ,   !!! !!!    !!!       .       :


 2.
      : 1.  
 YANDEX MONEY,     (www.money . yandex . ru ),        .  . ,           180 .    ( Yandex *   100 .            ). 2.       ,    30 .,      " ", (  " "  "E-mail "    ),   / :  - ",     Yandex ". ,    -   ,    -  .    ,   . ,   ,     30 .   5  (     / : ",     Yandex "). 

1. 41001204558735
2. 41001204185823
3. 41001206938356
4. 41001207842170
5. 41001217022031
6. 41001224284129

, !!!  ,     2,             (   txt     ).        1-    2-    1-,   ,         (6  5, 5  4 -..),    6-   .



 3

3.        ,        .        200     (News Groups)    . ,    ,     ,        .     200 ,    ,   .   -       .  !!!            . ,     ,         !   180     !
P.S.     ,        ,           .  ,       ,    ,    :     ? ,       ,    ,  ,   .          2   ,   2-3    ,    ,       . ,      ,     .        )  !!!

----------


## 13

[QUOTE=DeminAn;51553102] :Wink: ,     ,       . 

 ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## 185

3  ., 1

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,       . !!!


   ! ,  ???

----------


## lida1

2  .     .      .       ....   2 .

----------

> 2  .     .      .       ....   2 .


.      ,    .  ..   .   .  .        . .     ,  /   .

----------

> .      ,    .  ..   .   .  .        . .     ,  /   .


 .   ,  ,      .      ,      ,       .

----------

...

----------

> ,      ,       .


      :       ?

----------


## -

> :       ?


!    -     . :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ?  ?


-   ,  "  ")))))

----------


## Tereza

,    ,   .     - .  ,  15       .   ,       .  ,  .          .         ,    ,      ,  ,"    ?",  -   !  :Cool:

----------


## Vics

3

----------


## Snaky

(  .. )  10 .
      (    ..         )             ))))))) (        )

----------

> ...     ,  ,"    ?",  -   !


   .  .

----------


## IRA_PS

.    ,   .        .      ,       ,      .         :    ,  .

----------


## saigak

> :    ,  .


 ,    .         ,    ...

----------


## 21

,      :   ,  "" ,   ..,  .   .     , .   ...        !  :Embarrassment:      ,  ,  ..   !     10  ..   .  :yes:  ,   "" ,  ,  ,    , 4  8       .     ,  ,  ,  /  ..!

----------


## Glavbuch2008

.   - .    11 .    . ,   -     .

----------


## KocmosMars

.   2 .    ,      .      ,   ,      40 ..  :Frown:

----------

-1 ,  -  3 .

----------


## Raisa.Volkova

24 ,     16 .

----------


## Mila D

- ,   ,   .       .     8   .   .    :Wow:    :   ...    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.     - 9 )

----------


## Zanuda

4  , 1  .      " ,   "

----------

-  ,  2     2  .

----------


## Ninulya7

...   ,   .   ,  .  :Wink:

----------

2      ,      ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Mula

,  .   ! ,   - , ,-.. - -  ( ,  !)    ,      .5-   .
              .     3 ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Revizor-msk

19     33 .      :Embarrassment:  .         .  :Wow:

----------

> 19     33 .      .         .


 14 ???? !!

----------

> 14 ???? !!


 ,   15

----------


## 21

> 19     33 .      .         .


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## MASHLAKOVA

1998.-,  2000-    ,  2008-,   8 (   ),  - ,

----------


## midas

> -   ,  "  ")))))


  ,, , --. :Frown:   -.      ,      .,   .       ....  -   :Smilie:

----------

6    ,   2     (  ),         ,  1,5 ,   ,      .   ,     ,    .         .

----------


## nolka

.          :yes: 
 2001             . (     ). 
     -   (  ). , ,       . ,      ...  :Frown:   :Embarrassment: 
, !

----------


## -13

> 


     .   ,  10 ,  ,     ,  ,   .   8- . ,   ,       .    ,    ,   -  , ,      ,       ,   
,  .    / ,     ,  .
   ,        ,    -      ,    ,       ,    ..      ,    ,  -,    .     10  ,     ,   ,      ,  .

----------

,  ,    1  ,    .

----------

,         ,        .

----------

1  -  . , 3  - ,      . ))) :Redface:

----------


## OllyVel

4,5  ,    ,          ,     :yes:  -    !!!

----------


## savannas

5 ,    . -  2 ,  ,      , , .    .....  !!!!

----------


## savannas

!     !!

----------

> ,      , , .    .....  !!!!



)

----------


## Carsy

,  8             ... =/

----------


## IngaKab

2001.                ,   ,        .  1,5 . ,           .  -          .

----------


## Tatjana878

7  , 2

----------

.

----------


## bucha

> ,  8             ... =/


, 
   10 ,  7       ,       4 ,    ...     ,  ,

----------


## _

-2  10 ,      ,      :Wink:  - 4 .

----------


## Tbal

15  . .      ,   ""  .     .   !

----------


## kaso

,    "".
,         - ,    .
     .
 , ,    :Stick Out Tongue:       ...

----------


## Trifonka

4   ,    2     ,     :Wink:

----------


## Alena74

15 - . :yes:

----------


## -

,       ,        ,  2

----------

1  - , 4  , 2  ...     ...

----------

1,5  -, 9   -  1    )

----------

28 .  : 5  , 5   , 3    15   . 
      ,    : *   ,   ,     .*  :Frown:

----------


## Rezika

2000   6      1 .         .   .      .     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dimple

5       ,   .  2   ,     ,    ..... ,    5     ,    ,        .    ,   ,        .      .... ,     !!!     - !   :yes:

----------


## generator101

> ,    "".
> ,         - ,    .
>      .
>  , ,         ...


,           ,     -   .        ,   ,   ,         .

----------


## generator101

> ,    5     ,    ,        .    ,   ,        .      ....


 ,  .   .     -      -   ,    ,    .     .        .    .     -  ,   ,  ,         ,   .     .   :Wink:

----------

> ,  .   .     -      -   ,    ,    .     .        .    .     -  ,   ,  ,         ,   .     .


      .



> 5       ,   .  2   ,     ,    ..... ,    5     ,    ,        .    ,   ,        .      .... ,     !!!     - !


     . 3,5    1 .   0,5     .  ,  .   ,    .           .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## generator101

> .
> 
>      . 3,5    1 .   0,5     .  ,  .   ,    .           .


      .     ,  10       .        . , ,      ,   ,     .         .            .   10   .     ,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,       .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Depronix

6  ,    .     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

!       ,      ,  - .

----------


## Pokemon13

,   ....     - ...     .   -  ,  ...     !!!    :Big Grin:

----------


## Alees

-8 , -2

----------


## kkll2008

?

----------

,           !   :yes: 
 :Cool:

----------

> - ...     .


 .



> ,           !


    .

----------

5 .    ... -!  :yes:

----------


## kamushka

- 3 ,  - 2 ,  - 2 ,   - 1,5  -     !!!   !!!

----------


## -898

,    ,     "" ,      ,      , ""  -     ( 10    .),     ,  ,  ( ),  ,..-    .  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## NataSPb

9  )),   ,    ERP

----------


## Taxman

.   )

----------


## GUSH

"",      .  1996     (   1993)  .      ,         (       "      ").     5- , 2  .  .    .      98-     .     : ---   .:speaking

----------

> "",      .  1996     (   1993)  .      ,         (       "      ").     5- , 2  .  .    .      98-     .     : ---   .:speaking


  ,       91-...

----------

,      ( )             ?  :Smilie:       3 ,   ,   ,      . ,     ,     :Embarrassment:       ?    ?  :Smilie:  -   ,   ?

----------


## GUSH

> ,      ( )             ?       3 ,   ,   ,      . ,     ,          ?    ?  -   ,   ?


 , ..   .  ,    (  ).                        16 .

----------

> ,      ( )


 



> ?


         - ,  ,  .   "",  " ".            .        ,   . 




> -   ,   ?


 -    ,  **   ( )  .

----------


## mamina

7  , 7  . ....      :Wow:

----------

1  ,
1,5  .

----------


## -2009

5  , 10 . ..   4 ,    .   , 4  ,      , 6 .

----------


## rnb09

-3.  . 16 ,  ,   .  ..-,   . ,  -.

----------


## Kirk-83

.  .              . .   32  ( ).   .                    .             (    . ).

----------


## 1256

.   7

----------


## 73

?

----------

5 -  + 5 .

----------


## 66

,  ,   ,      ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Allisa

,     (    ):
10 
9 
8 (    :War: )
 :Wow:

----------

1   8   , 2     -  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## 159

.  . 9    .     .           .

----------


## More-24

1  -   (  5 ).  ,  .        .    .   . .   .           .     ,             ,  ,    ..

----------

> 


        .         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olipka

, ..      30   .   ,   - .   ,  -  ,  - . :Wow: ,  , ,    ,        .      ,    ()   :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## osa0207

11   ,     ,     .

----------


## Olipka

> .


  :yes:         ,    .... :Redface:

----------


## Knopy

,      ,  . .  . !  -      , . 
     ,    ,     ,    .     ,  +
!!!

----------


## 1

,     !!!  ....  !!!       !!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Elena K

:  ,     2 . 

 ,   ,  ,     ()    .
   17 .

----------

16 .    , ,

----------


## Galateia

6  ,  6

----------


## Ihope

1   ,  4      ,        ,    ().   / ().         . 
,        :Smilie:

----------


## tat9718204

1     ,     9     .
   ,        ,       .

----------

()  , - ,     2001   (9 )   .       !

----------

".   ".   3,  ..  10.   ,    ....     !

----------

"      ,    :    ,   ,     ."

 .   25 . 14         .  5    (),     . 2     . 3  -     .

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

(    ),     .  -.  6   .  3    /.   6 .   .       .   ,    .  .

----------

,      . ,  ,  ,   .   .

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> ,      . ,  ,  ,   .   .


      .     :      - -  ( ).

   : ,  .   .

----------

.  :Wink: 
      .

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> . 
>       .


 . :yes: 
  ,    .      ,    .

----------


## tat9718204

*dmitrijj-simanvskijj*.                   ?

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> *dmitrijj-simanvskijj*.                   ?


 ,      ,  . -  , , .  .....
      ,      5 ,           .
   ,  :  ,     .    .   ,    .  ,  -   ,     , . ,  ,       ,   ,   ,     .         .

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

,  -            .         ,       .    - ,  .   ,   .    ,    ,      .

----------


## tat9718204

,    ,       .5                      .    ,     .

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

.      :   ,   .       ,   "" ,   .   :     .    :      .     .

----------


## tat9718204

,...       ,  .  -   ,,           .         .            ,   ,  ,         .   "  ..       ,    ".       .

----------

> "  ..       ,    ".       .


-.     ()  :       ?
   ?    .       ,      .

----------


## tat9718204

> -.     ()  :       ?
>    ?    .       ,      .


    ,    .     ",  ,   .       .      9 ,

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

.   .   .          .     . :    ,   .   ,    .         . 
     .           .   .       .   :    .   ""    .      .
     ?    ,  ?       .

----------

,       (       ),        :yes: 
 , ,   ,        ,     ,

----------


## tat9718204

> ,       (       ),       
>  , ,   ,        ,     ,


  ,               ,    .        ,    ,    .
   ,  ,  .

----------


## edelvejs

5,5   -    .
   -   .
   -      .      ... :Smilie:  
      - ,    -      -    .    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Uliskovd

.         .     .  ,     .  ,   -    .          .

----------

16   .
  ,     !!!

----------

.. -,  4 , 2 ,  .. -  (.),    -   -2 ,     . - .   2 ,   . .   16,  ..  .     3 .  -  ....
________________________

----------


## Univers

.       1993  ,     ,        -    .   ,    ,     ,        4 .       ? ,  ,  :    .       .     .

----------


## C______

- ,  - .   , ,   .    .      ,     . ,   ,    .

----------


## matorinant

,   

________________

    ,      .

----------


## Nalya

3  (),     ....      ( )....     ....   :Smilie: . , ,      .

----------

!
    .  ,    - .   .     .      .        :   ,   . 
    .          .  - . ,  ,   ..
  ...

----------

,   ...  . - 5 ,  .    ,           :Frown:  
  : "    ,    ,   - " 
 :Wink:

----------


## TatashaP

.   3   ,      ...

----------

> ! - !!!         -   , ,          :   ?


         .
 01.01.2000. . 2 ,  9  .

----------

,  . , ,     ,    ,   (, 60,62,10,51  ..) .. -   .               .     ?

----------

> .


    .

----------

,  . , ,     ,    ,   (, 60,62,10,51  ..) .. -   .                    .     ?

----------


## saigak

> .


,           .

----------

,      .
     ,       .

----------


## BigMama

,  .    !    .  .   :         .  ,  !  :yes:        .     .      ,           .

----------


## elenoys

!    !  ...  ,    .    .....
  - (2 ) =>  (5 )    ,     .   , - ,   -    (((   .

----------

> ,  .    !    .  .   :         .  ,  !        .     .      ,           .


    :  .
       -   .

   ,   ,         .

_________________
.. ,     ,   " ",  " " -                  -   -   .

----------


## Strekozk@

,   1   ". ",          (      ,       ,  ,              ),     ,         -,         (. .,  ).
 :Frown:    .  ,        ....    ...      ..  ...  :Embarrassment: 
      ,      ,/           .  ,    ,    , /  5     (    )     -        :Wow:       , /  1   -,      Exsel,       20 !     ,   ,    :Lupa:

----------

> .  ,        ....    ...      ..  ...


    -   .
 :Smilie:           ( ,   -   ). , ,  .

----------

> .  ,        ....    ...


  15   ...    ...

----------


## Strekozk@

> -   .


 , ,  ,       :Frown:     .   



> ( ,   -   )


  ,          :Frown:       ,       



> 15  ...    ...


       ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## Buh545

2007. -  2009       .   2010     ,        (),      .  -.  ,

----------

7 ,    -   .

----------


## Klerk-agent

2  (   +  ).         15%,       51, 62  .      ,  -    . , , , .  ,          - .,  ,    ..

    (2 ).  ?    ,     .

  , __ -         -   ,      ,    ,  ,     ,  __ -   -  .        ?    -     ?    ,     ? 
     , ?

  ,        ,  -   ,   ? 

     - -   ,      .          .        .   .   ,  ? :-)    -    - ,     .   .

  +    -    ,       .

----------


## saigak

> +    -    ,       .


.           .

----------


## .

- ))     ...    ,      )) :Help!:      ( )!    !     2  ! !

----------

> - ))


 .




> ,      ))


  :yes:

----------

> :  .
>        -   .
> 
>    ,   ,         .
> 
> _________________
> .. ,     ,   " ",  " " -                  -   -   .


  .   10 .       .  .     ?  - , -      .        (!)        (   )!    ?       .     -     !!!

----------

**,     .       ..    .

----------


## Enic

> **,     .       ..    .


  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,   .       ,   .     .
    ,       .

----------


## saigak

> ,       .


.    ,      .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Enic

> .    ,      ....


  ,   :Smilie:  
    ,     ,   .       ,           ,     .

----------


## Tatyana_L

!    .
8      ,   ,     ,        ,  5-   . (  .   )....,   ,     ....    !
 ,      !  ,    ,    !!!

----------

,    ,    , ,     !!!               ,       ,      ,          2007 ,   2014      ,  ,                   ,    ,  ,        ,                        ,             ,   ,         ,   !!!!!     ,     ,     !!     ,   !!!

----------

,      ,   73 ,   .    ,         ..... !!!!

----------

